# Turned things around...knock on wood!



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

We went to MC due to libido differences and me feeling like he wasn't attracted to me anymore. He used to want sex all the time and then he would turn me down all the time, never initiate, never wanted to talk about sex or sex toys like he used to. 
Things have been gradually getting better and better. 
We also had an oral sex issue. Long story but there have been times I've asked for it and he got mad which made me mad and sex was over. 
Also one time I asked him for it during MC and he just ignored me. Which pissed me off so bad that sex was over. 
Last week I asked him for it and something clicked in me. He didn't say anything and I just didn't care, I just didn't. We kept doing what we were doing and suddenly he dove down like an animal and went to town. 
We've had sex four times this week. Two nights in a row...which used to happen all the time. 
I feel like I have learned so much about myself and sex and marriage from this experience/. MC helped so much. I thought I was so right and he was so wrong. I was so wrong. 
I learn so much from TAM. Thank
You.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

sounds like you have both learned much about one another and are continuing to grow and learn and it is positive for both of you. Hope it continues but don't be afraid if there are the occasional bumps in the road to bliss. Seldom is life one smooth sail.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

So true. I know we are both willing to work and fight for us. That's something neither one of us have had before.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

